# Who makes the best air bag kit for your money



## peanut1212

interested in buying a air bag kit for my ls monte carlo just want to know who makes a good kit


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

no need to look else where for a kit http://www.airassisted.com/ call them too great customer service.


----------



## cadiking

Don't buy a kit they always get cheap somewhere! Whether it's cheap fitting, cheap airlines, or trying to sell you crappy valves( like smc, gc, or blitz). Call Kevin at sik fabrication 909 7631717. This guys been bagging, fix many shop work, and is major distributor for 15 plus years.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by cadiking_@Sep 30 2010, 11:13 AM~18701762
> *Don't buy a kit they always get cheap somewhere! Whether it's cheap fitting, cheap airlines, or trying to sell you crappy valves( like smc, gc, or blitz). Call Kevin at sik fabrication 909 7631717. This guys been bagging, fix many shop work, and is major distributor for 15 plus years.
> *


 i like my blitz :biggrin:* bro those are not cheap valves?where you getting your info???*


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by cadiking_@Sep 30 2010, 01:13 PM~18701762
> *Don't buy a kit they always get cheap somewhere! Whether it's cheap fitting, cheap airlines, or trying to sell you crappy valves( like smc, gc, or blitz). Call Kevin at sik fabrication 909 7631717. This guys been bagging, fix many shop work, and is major distributor for 15 plus years.
> *


Sorry bro but AAC always done me good.

Steel fitting
As long as the line is DOT approved it's all the same
I've never used SMC valves but the ASCO's and GC's i have i've never had a problem

The front on g-bodys is a bolt in kit.With a little bit of cutting for a 2500 bag or a 6" an a little more for a 2600 or a 7" bag

But the rear "Universal bag kit" that AAC sells is a "cut to YOUR liking" as in how much drop you wanna go.Check out my signature i did a write up on the rear brackets


----------



## cadiking

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 30 2010, 11:43 AM~18702047
> *i like my blitz :biggrin: bro those are not cheap valves?where you getting your info???
> *


Run an ode valve. Run an ode valve under pressure against a blitz and then you'll see the difference. No barking, no diaphragm flipping. Again I'm only speaking from 12 years of airbag installation experience. But everyone has there opinion. And I'm cool with that, but vie never had a ode come back to me!


----------



## cadiking

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 30 2010, 12:17 PM~18702344
> *Sorry bro but AAC always done me good.
> 
> Steel fitting
> As long as the line is DOT approved it's all the same
> I've never used SMC valves but the ASCO's and GC's i have i've never had a problem
> 
> The front on g-bodys is a bolt in kit.With a little bit of cutting for a 2500 bag or a 6" an a little more for a 2600 or a 7" bag
> 
> But the rear "Universal bag kit" that AAC sells  is a "cut to YOUR liking" as in how much drop you wanna go.Check out my signature i did a write up on the rear brackets
> *


I'm just not a fan of kits and not all fitting are the same. Overseas made fittings and us made there's a difference in the long run and what they do under pressure. And if you call a guy like sik they will 9 times out of 10 be the same price they are available for local pick up to public. And a dirty little secret is he's the guy making the cups, plates etc for most of the distributors. Has his own cnc, edms, and laser cutters.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by cadiking_@Sep 30 2010, 03:59 PM~18703403
> *I'm just not a fan of kits and not all fitting are the same. Overseas made fittings and us made there's a difference in the long run and what they do under pressure. And if you call a guy like sik they will 9 times out of 10 be the same price they are available for local pick up to public. And a dirty little secret is he's the guy making the cups, plates etc for most of the distributors. Has his own cnc, edms, and laser cutters.
> *


This was brought up a couple weeks back about Air Kits.It's just hard to please everyone.75% of the time people just want a lay and play w/ hardly any cutting hints teh kits for a"All in 1" kinda thing.Yeah only fittings i mess around w/ are ALKONS and compressions learned my lesson w. plastic crap.Yeah think threes a couple people out there making and distributing cups and such.I've just always had great customer service and no problems w/ missing or misplaced products being delivered from AAC.That and they pay for this forum :biggrin: 

Oh i had some ODE valves they were good to.Actually think they came from Godfather customs think they were called Black Max or something like that .All it was was a sticker over the ODE hahah


----------



## cadiking

Yeah I'm not trying to knock aac. Ibe always heard good things. I'm just giving a personal and professional opinion, but that's all it is an opinion! Just another option for the so cal guys too. Instead of ordering they can go pick it out and pick it up.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by cadiking_@Sep 30 2010, 04:31 PM~18703660
> *Yeah I'm not trying to knock aac. Ibe always heard good things. I'm just giving a personal and professional opinion, but that's all it is an opinion! Just another option for the so cal guys too. Instead of ordering they can go pick it out and pick it up.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 30 2010, 03:17 PM~18703559
> *Yeah think threes a couple people out there making and distributing cups and such.
> *



problem with the whole cups/brackets in production/distribution, most of them are for "commonly" used vehicles in the industry, nothing for "out of the norm" type vehicles.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by foey_@Oct 2 2010, 01:06 AM~18716247
> *problem with the whole cups/brackets in production/distribution, most of them are for "commonly" used vehicles in the industry, nothing for "out of the norm" type vehicles.
> *


This is tru..but if a fella has the ability to attempt to replace coils w/ bags.I would hope he can use a tape measure and relay those demitions back to whoever is building cup/brackets.I wouldnt think a company would have a problem welding up a set to XXX length/diameter.Like me for example my garage cant handle a welder so i have to drag everything over to a buddys house. 

Or i guess you could get a "universal cup kit" and find someone local to cut/weld up what you would need


----------



## cadiking

> _Originally posted by foey_@Oct 1 2010, 11:06 PM~18716247
> *problem with the whole cups/brackets in production/distribution, most of them are for "commonly" used vehicles in the industry, nothing for "out of the norm" type vehicles.
> *


This why I suggested my distributor. Has designed a majority of the bolt in kits for universal air. Also and most importantly has bagged damn near everything out there more then once! So I can call him say I need cups for a 84 regal wants to lay 24's, I need cups for a 91 cadi on 13's or even I have a 39 chevy and he's got the template or cup ready to go! Check out his my space page for Sik Fabrication. They just finished a 64 Lincoln for asanti/fosgate sema show. The back halfed Lincoln with link is completely bolted in and laying body on 24's


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by peanut1212_@Sep 30 2010, 10:15 AM~18700301
> *interested in buying a air bag kit for my ls monte carlo just want to know who makes a good kit
> *


Juice it!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

yes


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by cadiking_@Oct 2 2010, 01:46 AM~18716598
> *This why I suggested my distributor. Has designed a majority of the bolt in kits for universal air. Also and most importantly has bagged damn near everything out there more then once! So I can call him say I need cups for a 84 regal wants to lay 24's, I need cups for a 91 cadi on 13's or even I have a 39 chevy and he's got the template or cup ready to go! Check out his my space page for Sik Fabrication. They just finished a 64 Lincoln for asanti/fosgate sema show. The back halfed Lincoln with link is completely bolted in and laying body on 24's
> *


:thumbsup: more power to you!


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 2 2010, 02:14 AM~18716274
> *This is tru..but if a fella has the ability to attempt to replace coils w/ bags.I would hope he can use a tape measure and relay those demitions back to whoever is building cup/brackets.I wouldnt think a company would have a problem welding up a set to XXX length/diameter.Like me for example my garage cant handle a welder so i have to drag everything over to a buddys house.
> 
> Or i guess you could get a "universal cup kit" and find someone local to cut/weld up what you would need
> *


I wish this was true, but if and when we have made cups to someone's specs, they alway end up being wrong. New people have trouble visualizing the bag through its whole range of motion.

I agree, there are a lot of odd ball cars, where one guy, wants to bag it. If he isnt technically inclined, its tough for them, not everyone has a 64 impala.


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by peanut1212_@Sep 30 2010, 11:15 AM~18700301
> *interested in buying a air bag kit for my ls monte carlo just want to know who makes a good kit
> *


G-body kits are out there. The problem is, what is good for one person, isn't necessarily what the next wants. There is no "Best Kit" 
Budget dictates, quality, and not all products are equal!

Here are the rules.

*You get what you pay for...*
and 
*The more work you can do, the more money you can save.*
If you want someone else(company) to do all the "work" for you,, then expect to pay more.

I specialize3 in Budget kits, all the way up to the high end Ridetech, or Accuair digital systems. Send me a PM, telling me what your priorities are and budget, and I will give you some advise.


----------



## headguygdf

Simplicity said:


> G-body kits are out there. The problem is, what is good for one person, isn't necessarily what the next wants. There is no "Best Kit"
> Budget dictates, quality, and not all products are equal!
> 
> Here are the rules.
> 
> *You get what you pay for...*
> and
> *The more work you can do, the more money you can save.*
> If you want someone else(company) to do all the "work" for you,, then expect to pay more.
> 
> I specialize3 in Budget kits, all the way up to the high end Ridetech, or Accuair digital systems. Send me a PM, telling me what your priorities are and budget, and I will give you some advise.



I apreciate your willing to guide in right direction. I have a 67 pontiac catalina 2 door that use to be slammed on 22s and wells cut to fit air bag susspension. I want to return it to how it was with the 22s slammed. Whats the best air bag suspension to get. Id also like to be able to control digitaly outside my car so i can see exactly where im siting my car. Money is no issue i want the best! Thankyou!


----------



## Jahlg

Hit up jay at bcfab.com


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

Ive run firestones, conitechs,slams,and air lifts doms, I would say ive had the best ride and reformance out of the slams, re6's and re7'' just saying

if you looking for a good kit just make sure your air mangment is good stuff no china bs,threre are some good vendors on this fourm, that will treat you fair,


----------



## [email protected]

You have a lot of choices out there for your air ride suspension needs. Check us out at http://store.gaugemagazine.com/index.aspx If you need parts, or just have questions... We're here!! 317-856-1810 I just LOVE a smashed Gbody!!!


----------

